# Uber driver app v3.79.1



## sammsmd (Aug 10, 2015)

Has anyone figured out how to keep this app working in the background. I am using and iPhone 6 Plus iOS 9.1


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm on the same version. Only thing different is I'm on a 6 not 6 plus. Also on 9.1. Mine runs fine in the background and i'll get the pop up notice when it's about to go offline. 
Try going to Notifications>Uber Partner> Make sure you have it set to Allow Notifications, and Alerts stytle when unlocked. Hope that helps.


----------

